# Conectar subwoofer activo a salida para audifonos



## TORR (Sep 21, 2010)

Buenos días.

Quiero conectra un subwoofer activo de 300 watts marca klipsch a la salida de un minicomponente SONY, el minicomponente no trae salidas auxiliares solo la de los audífonos, como sabemos al conectar algo en esta salida anula el sonido en las bocinas principales, como puedo hacer para que esto no suceda?

Es conveniente conectar este subwoofer a esta salida? ya que al subir el volumen al mini también subliría en el subwoofer activo.

(No me gusta como funcionan los convertidores de señal alta a baja)

Que opinan?


----------



## Mandrake (Sep 21, 2010)

Mejor hace lo siguiente: del amplificador del minicomponente, toma la señal de la entrada y lo envia a un amplificador seguidor con operacional; de este envia la señal a un jack, previamente montado en el chasis; y asi podra subir y bajarle el volumen sin ninguna preocupacion.


----------



## TORR (Sep 22, 2010)

Gracias por atender mi pregunta.

No entiendo mucho de las cuestiones internas de los aparatos electrónicos.

Que pasa si abro el minicomponente y busco lo que bloquea las bocinas principales y lo deshabilito?

Mandaría mucho volumen al subwoofer?

Fui a un negocio de reparación de aparatos eléctricos, le expliqué que quería sacarle una señal auxiliar de audio al minicomponente y me comentaron que no hacían adaptaciones.

Tengo un amigo que es experto en estas cuestiones, pero por falta de tiempo no le he pedido me haga este trabajo.

Hace alguno años este amigo que comento sacó una señal de audio de un ecualizador de poder de auto, esta señal la mandamos a un amplificador del auto y se escuchaba muy bien, es recomendable hacer esto, pero debo quitarle la potencia para no dañar el subwoofer activo?

Gracias.


----------

